# Keeping roaches in their tubs



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive bred dubia for years, which is simple because they cant climb. Found out the hard way that doesnt apply to many other roach species. :lol2: Anyway, for those other climbing species what do you do to keep them from getting out? Ive done the vaseline around the top of the tub, but its hot enough right now that it just sort of melted a bit and slid down to the bottom. Im sure there is an easy solution Im just not remembering...


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

on my dubias even though they don't climb i don't use a lid and just stretch a pair of tights over the top of the rub just to be on the safe side


----------



## EBLover (Jul 8, 2013)

usually i keep the lid on


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

packing tape around the top ?


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

jarich said:


> Ive bred dubia for years, which is simple because they cant climb. Found out the hard way that doesnt apply to many other roach species. :lol2: Anyway, for those other climbing species what do you do to keep them from getting out? Ive done the vaseline around the top of the tub, but its hot enough right now that it just sort of melted a bit and slid down to the bottom. Im sure there is an easy solution Im just not remembering...


I keep over 120 cockroach species and tried everything....
Trust me that for climbing species is the best SILICONE GREASE!!:2thumb:


----------

